# 3 shot group..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I was able go out early this morning to do a little powder testing. 
It was a beautiful morning to shoot.

I’m trying to develop a new load for my 270 WSM using the 150 ABLR 

I tried magpro and H1000.
Loaded to SAMMI spec in The Nosler Manuel, both powders shot around the posted book speeds. 

H1000 gave me the best results and didn’t show any pressure signs.

I think I’m gonna collect my long range data based off this group I shot with H1000.

I was shooting 100 yards using 63.5 grains and I was average speed around 3050 which in my opinion is plenty fast for a 150gr bullet.

I don’t know, what do y’all think? Is it worth trying to shrink this group? 

I don’t know if I could without driving myself crazy.. I think I’d be splitting hairs..


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I don’t think you should try to shrink this group for a hunting load. Spend your money, time, and barrel life practicing shooting out to 120% of the farthest distance that you would ever shoot at game. Practice from bipod, prone, off your pack, offhand, however you might shoot in the field. See if you can translate that 100 yard group into a 1” group at 300 yards or a 3” group at 500 yards. Much more fun and productive, using the tool for what it was truly intended. Just my opinion.

Also, if shooting only consisted of shooting 100 yard groups, I’d quit shooting.———-SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Most shooters dont understand groups can tighten up to smaller groups at 200 than at 100. The phenomenon is called Precession and is due to a slightly upset bullet when it leaves the crown. You should shoot this group at 200 yards and see what those results are.

Also, IMO, 3 shot groups are too few to get a good feel for what a load shoots. What does a 5 shot group do? 


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I used to agree with the 5-shot theory until I start forming Ackley cases. Many times I have shot 20 shot groups, paced to prevent overheating, and found that the 5 shot, 10, shot, and 20 shot groups are generally not much different than the first 3 shot cluster. The latest example was my 257 Roberts AI. The first 3 shots were .7 inches. The next 17 shots widened the group to .9. This is well within my margin of error as a shooter. I actually think that 5+ shot groups tell a lot more about the ability of the shooter than the performance of the rifle/load. It takes a lot of discipline to remain consistent for a number of consecutive shots. Especially with hunting weight rifles and hunting ammo.———SS


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I had the barrel re crowned BTW....

I usually do shoot 200 yards for group testing because I do believe the bullet is more stable at that distance.

I use to do 5 shot groups but, have gotten away from that because for me, if I pull a flyer after 3 shots it all goes to my head and I end up making something out of nothing but, I do agree with both of you guys on what has been said.

I think I could shrink this group simply by practicing better trigger control.. 

I’ll say this.. the TOP bullet hole was my second shot, and it was that shot I was the least stable on..

My next outing will be a 200 yard day, to confirm grouping and zero my 200.

The time after that will be LR data day.
I’m feeling good about it


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I used to agree with the 5-shot theory until I start forming Ackley cases. Many times I have shot 20 shot groups, paced to prevent overheating, and found that the 5 shot, 10, shot, and 20 shot groups are generally not much different than the first 3 shot cluster. The latest example was my 257 Roberts AI. The first 3 shots were .7 inches. The next 17 shots widened the group to .9. This is well within my margin of error as a shooter. I actually think that 5+ shot groups tell a lot more about the ability of the shooter than the performance of the rifle/load. It takes a lot of discipline to remain consistent for a number of consecutive shots. Especially with hunting weight rifles and hunting ammo.---SS


Although i tend to go back and forth with this theory I can relate with your results, its only when my ocd kicks in do I ruin a perfectly good three shot group with the fourth being a tad of a flier with the fifth nearly always printing among 1 2 and 3. Think it might be that coriolis effect thingy?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Longgun said:


> Although i tend to go back and forth with this theory I can relate with your results, its only when my ocd kicks in do I ruin a perfectly good three shot group with the fourth being a tad of a flier with the fifth nearly always printing among 1 2 and 3. Think it might be that coriolis effect thingy?


It's the Cornyholeus effect. Anyone who shoots enough groups will experience it sometimes.---SS


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> It's the _*Cornyholeus*_ effect. Anyone who shoots enough groups will experience it sometimes.---SS


Insert Beavis and Butthead meme here.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Most shooters dont understand groups can tighten up to smaller groups at 200 than at 100. The phenomenon is called Precession and is due to a slightly upset bullet when it leaves the crown. You should shoot this group at 200 yards and see what those results are.
> 
> Also, IMO, 3 shot groups are too few to get a good feel for what a load shoots. What does a 5 shot group do?
> 
> -DallanC


You'll hear the phrase "going to sleep" as a term referring to the bullet gaining full stability often used also. Pretty cool dynamic when you witness a shoddy loose looking group at 100 settle down and behave at 2-300yds. You'd swear it was different loads.

This is something I really need to do with my 30-26 Nosler being that ive only tested groupings at 100yds...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I think that big sloppy group will have to do for now...my good lord man it's turkey time!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Go hunt in wyoming and you can use that rifle on Tom's 


-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> I think that big sloppy group will have to do for now...my good lord man it's turkey time!


yeah, I know and I'm pumped to get back out in the Turkey woods this year but, I need to get ready for AZ Couse deer as well!


----------

